# How Stem Cell Treatment Changed My Life



## ktaylor (May 1, 2014)

I was diagnosed with IBS about 3 years ago. My symptoms started in my late 20's, and progressed quickly. Like many others, I underwent the frustration of seeing many GI physicians and having several diagnostic tests performed before receiving the diagnosis of IBS. I was shocked and somewhat depressed about my diagnosis. It was so unclear to me how this could be. I was a healthy, active young woman who always took good care of my health. IBS slowly took over my life. My symptoms would go from bad to worse causing me much discomfort and missed days at work. I will not even start to list the numerous treatments and medications that I have been through in the past couple of years. I wanted a more permanent solution without having to be on medications or change my diet permanently.

Finally, I met someone who had Crohn's disease that told me about a new treatment option available. I was skeptical at first, but my mind was quickly changed when they informed me of how improved their quality of life had become since having the treatment. I was desperate and willing to try anything. I learned about Stem Cell treatment for IBS and inflammatory bowel disorders. I decided to undergo this procedure at a clinic in Clearwater, FL called Regenesis Medical Center. After meeting with the providers, I was told of two treatment options. They could get my stem cells from my blood or from my fat by way of a mini liposuction procedure. Then, they would infuse my stem cells back in through an IV over a three day process. After much debate and counseling from my family, I elected to proceed with the fat treatment. The procedure was relatively simple and I was very well informed of everything from the start. The practice was very helpful also about giving me realistic expectations. I was hopeful, but not sure if this would help control my symptoms and offer me a better quality of life.

It has not been about 2 months since my stem cell treatment, and I have never felt better. I am off of ALL medications and can not eat foods that I never thought possible again. I have my quality of life back and I owe it all to stem cell treatment. I was told by my GI doctor that this would not work, but my symptoms are very much under control now. I would recommend this treatment option to anyone suffering from IBS or inflammatory bowel disease. You can check out the website at www.regenesisstemcells.com. Please feel free to ask me questions if you would like. I am planning to return for my second stem cell treatment in another year if my symptoms return. But for now, I am finally able to enjoy life again.

I sincerely hope that my story can help someone out there who is also dealing with IBS. I have finally found a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Brandy Truss (May 3, 2014)

Hi . I am new to this website. I came across your story and was very interested in this procedure you talk about. I suffer from IBS "D" . Mornings are the worst and some days it last all day . I am pretty much fed up. I take several medications Lotronex , the highest dose of the imodium with a prescription everyday. Not to mention i have started taking xanex for my anxiety , social anxiety and depression. I am currently using the "IBS DIET" guidelines for eating . I am desperite for some type of relief. I would like some more info on this treatment and im curious to find out it you are still going strong IBS free !

Thanks .


----------



## ktaylor (May 1, 2014)

Hello,

Thanks for sharing your story. I understand how you feel, as I went through much of the same medications and treatment. I am still doing well after the stem cell treatment. This is not a permanent fix from what I understand, but for now it has really helped to control my symptoms and make me feel normal again. I still follow with my GI specialist also for added comfort. I went on their website and then arranged for a phone consultation first. I would recommend doing that, as they were very informative over the phone and I was able to get all of the information that I needed. I stayed in a local hotel during my 3 day treatment process. They will explain the different treatment options for IBS to you and then determine what you would be a candidate for. I chose to harvest my stem cells from my fat, as I am healthy otherwise and had no contraindications for this type of treatment. I would recommend going on their website first and then arranging a phone or in person consultation. The website is regenesisstemcells.com. I honestly would do this treatment again in the future if and when my symptoms worsen or return. Crossing my fingers!!! Best of luck to you, and feel free to ask me more questions if you have them. Thanks!


----------



## sundg1984 (Jun 17, 2015)

How much did they charge? What stem cell did they use?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Would it also be suitable for severe ibs c?


----------



## pepgenova (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello,
I see that it's 3 years that you posted and than you didn't answer anymore to the comments but I'm trying anyway. Your story seems incredible. I'm also suffering of a severe IBS that has taken over my life. If you read this message please answer so I can get in contact with you to know how the hole thing is going.I would appreciate. Thank you


----------

